# which log splitter should I get?



## mikeb3383

I am in the market for a log splitter. Which one shoukd I get? Home depot has a ariens 34 ton log splitter and lowes has a 33 ton log splitter.


----------



## bioman

The one I'm building.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Welcome to the forum Mike.

Do you really need that large of a splitter? Bigger is not always better nor is it necessarily faster. We've got along with a 20 ton MTD for over 20 years now and have split well over 200 cord. Repair cost so far have been zero. It is beginning to wear a bit but still has plenty of years to go. The 20 tone splits all we've thrown at it and is relatively fast. It can split faster than I can keep the wood coming. 

As for the tonnage, usually the bigger machines would benefit only the commercial operations. With the smaller splitters most have a 2 stage pump so if you run into some gnarly splits (knots) it goes to single stage which slows down the wedge but increases the power. It goes back to 2 stage rather quickly and automatically. 

One of the biggest benefits of going smaller is the cost factor. One can get the 22 ton Huskee for under $1000 and it will work fine. One word of caution here is that many will quote the cycle time. Pay little attention to it because it is not something you will use. That is, you will rarely use the entire cycle! This means you can shorten the work hours simply by not using the entire cycle. Many types of wood you need to hit the wedge in only a couple inches and sometimes less and the wood is split. You also will learn there is no sence in letting the wedge go all the way back up as that is wasted time. 

One very important thing is to get a splitter that you can stand vertically. I see no sense at all in lifting every log up onto the splitter before splitting. That is wasted labor. If you look at my avatar you'll see that I split while sitting. No lifting here. I simply roll the log onto the splitter and then split. It saves a lot of work and I am also convinced it is faster. 

By the way, our splitter has a cheap 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine on it. It's getting old, but then, so am I. It has served us very well. 

Good luck.


----------



## JOHN BOY

Ive been looking at the 22 ton huske and ariens.  Ive never needed anything bigger ..had a 25 ton mtd and loved it . Had to sell when we moved no biggy i like getting new toys.
If money is no problem id get the ariens.  You could get the 22 and put the rest towards a new saw !


----------



## mikefrommaine

I've been happy with my North Star 30 ton. Sure the cycle time is a little slow. But it has plenty of power for the 4 way wedge so I can make three times as many splits every cycle.


----------



## MasterMech

mikeb3383 said:


> I am in the market for a log splitter. Which one shoukd I get? Home depot has a ariens 34 ton log splitter and lowes has a 33 ton log splitter.


What brand is the Lowes 33 ton Splitter?  Most of the box-store 30+ ton machines while being of sound quality, are highly overrated.  I have a 26 ton Iron and Oak splitter that I would happily put up against any of the box store machines that say 30+ tons on the side.

Backwoods Savage is right that most folks really don't need a 30 ton splitter, even splitting some of the "tough" woods like Elm.  He and I disagree on cycle time however. I feel it's one of the most important specs when selecting a splitter that's going to be a productive tool and it is usually a good indicator of how well matched the components of the hydraulic system are to each other.

The Huskee 22 ton (Tractor Supply) and the Ariens 22 ton are both machines right at the $1000 price point that many, many members here own (especially the Huskee) and have been very satisfied with.  One things for sure, anybody who has bought a splitter does not regret it!


----------



## xman23

What Dennis said.  We have the same MTD splitter, 20 ton. But mine has a 5 HP Tecumseh. I run mine half speed (high idle) and it doesn't strain. Mine slips gas, just about all day on tank, maybe a quart of gas. Cycle speed doesn't mean much, within reason. I think they are all 2 speed. When it get into hard to split wood it slows and runs in high pressure.  The splitter will out work you in a very short time. You can't feed it fast enough.

Mine is tough to move,  but compared to those 35 ton machines it's lite.  If I have to go far I tow it with the ATV.

Vertical is a must, unless you can lift anything you split. If that's the case stick with a maul you may not need a splitter.

One issue I have mentioned a number of times here. Many of the designs I see have the engine and / or tank towards the rear of the machine. This is where you stand and the splits fall when splitting horizontally. If someone has one like that maybe they can explain how this works.

Hey Dennis, the last few weeks I have been splitting monster, heavy wet oak rounds. My new sitting position is right in back of the ram. From there what ever chunk I can get off goes left or right as I rotate the round. I always though you sit to the lever side, if so give this a try.


----------



## mikeb3383

Lowes sells the troy built. Home depot sells the ariens and 25 ton cub cadet


----------



## MasterMech

mikeb3383 said:


> Lowes sells the troy built. Home depot sells the ariens and 25 ton cub cadet


FYI: Cub Cadet, Troy-bilt, and Yard Machine are all built by the same MFG, MTD.  There are two models that I know of, a smaller 25-27 ton version and a larger 34 ton version.  They change the sticker for the ton rating every so often but other than that the machines haven't changed significantly for many years now.


----------



## redRover

mikeb3383 said:


> I am in the market for a log splitter. Which one shoukd I get? Home depot has a ariens 34 ton log splitter and lowes has a 33 ton log splitter.


If you're mostly splitting smaller stuff, I would look at a horizontal only model. While vertical can be nice for large rounds, it really depends on your workflow and the average size of wood you split, as well as your stature. I'm pretty tall, so I run a horizontal only Iron/Oak, and find that it works much better than a horizontal/vertical. However, a lot of our wood is at an elevated height beforehand, either from a stack of rounds or coming off the trailer, so there is less bending over than if you had to lift each round off the ground. Also, horizontal only splitters push the wood away from where you stand and drop it over the hitch, rather than dropping the splits right on your feet as with a horizontal/vertical. I think this is an underappreciated benefit of running a horizontal only.

The only major downside is that large rounds either need to be lifted up with a helper, or we need to use a ramp for the split or two of the round. This is a bit of a pain, but not that bad, especially since the wood is normally ready to roll anyways. Nonetheless, I can move fairly large rounds by myself, and only rarely have to resort to the ramp. If I have the time, I would like to make a lifting pole (poor man's crane/log lifter), but I doubt that is in the cards for the near future.

Obviously, your may mileage may vary, and Backwoods Savage has been quite successful running vertical only. However, if you have friends with both, I would encourage you to try out both types.


----------



## Locust Post

I have to agree with Sav you don't need the bigger machine. I have the 22 ton Huskee and it has split everything I put in front of it.


----------



## Fifelaker

I have split a lot of wood with my Huskee 22T. Only a few times has it not split on the first try. I have had to split the edges off a few but it has split everything I have rolled on it.


----------



## aussiedog3

You can't beat the quality, value, durability, function and simplicity of the Huskee 22 ton splitter.  Got mine at Tractor Supply about 3 years ago, love it, they are even lower priced now than what I paid for mine.  Keep it clean, store inside if you can, keep the oil changed.  Mine looks like brand new yet.


----------



## MasterMech

aussiedog3 said:


> You can't beat the quality, value, durability, function and simplicity of the Huskee 22 ton splitter.


 

Sure you can, just not for the price!


----------



## aussiedog3

I have to disagree.  I think they are $899 here now.  A real value.  I think I paid $1099 and was happy with that at the time.


----------



## MasterMech

aussiedog3 said:


> I have to disagree.  I think they are $899 here now.  A real value.  I think I paid $1099 and was happy with that at the time.


I'm not saying there's a better machine for the price.  To my knowledge there isn't. But there are better machines!


----------



## bogydave

mikeb3383 said:


> I am in the market for a log splitter. Which one shoukd I get? Home depot has a ariens 34 ton log splitter and lowes has a 33 ton log splitter.



Wood type & size would  help.

Here, the 22 ton Speeco is more than enough, even for my birch gnarly's.
I like the wedge, full length cradle beam & ram mount, on the Speeco (Huskee) .

If I had some big white oak  gnarly wood wood , I might need more power. 

Of the 2  choices you offered, I'd get 33 ton Troybilt, 
Honda engine I think?

Take your time & kick the tires on several if you have other options to shop at.
One of the biggest investments of the home wood burner's tools. Make sure you get the one you like


----------



## My Oslo heats my home

There are a couple of us(hearth.com folks) that have recently purchased the Ariens 22 ton splitter, horiz/vert style. I know I didn't have a coupon (or a competitors coupon) to bring the price down but Home Depot will honor them if you can get your hands on one. I got mine for just over 1K. It has decent reviews and is much lighter and easier to handle than some of the long I-beam models. I have only gone through about 3 cords with mine but I can't imagine needing anything more than the 22 tons.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

xman23 said:


> What Dennis said.  We have the same MTD splitter, 20 ton. But mine has a 5 HP Tecumseh. I run mine half speed (high idle) and it doesn't strain. Mine slips gas, just about all day on tank, maybe a quart of gas. Cycle speed doesn't mean much, within reason. I think they are all 2 speed. When it get into hard to split wood it slows and runs in high pressure.  The splitter will out work you in a very short time. You can't feed it fast enough.
> 
> Mine is tough to move,  but compared to those 35 ton machines it's lite.  If I have to go far I tow it with the ATV.
> 
> Vertical is a must, unless you can lift anything you split. If that's the case stick with a maul you may not need a splitter.
> 
> One issue I have mentioned a number of times here. Many of the designs I see have the engine and / or tank towards the rear of the machine. This is where you stand and the splits fall when splitting horizontally. If someone has one like that maybe they can explain how this works.
> 
> Hey Dennis, the last few weeks I have been splitting monster, heavy wet oak rounds. My new sitting position is right in back of the ram. From there what ever chunk I can get off goes left or right as I rotate the round. I always though you sit to the lever side, if so give this a try.



Indeed I sit directly behind the ram and not off to one side. That would be tough on the back for sure and also asking to get a leg hit when one of those splits go flying. 

fwiw, I rarely run our engine on high speed either. Usually about 2/3 throttle.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

My Oslo heats my home said:


> There are a couple of us(hearth.com folks) that have recently purchased the Ariens 22 ton splitter, horiz/vert style. I know I didn't have a coupon (or a competitors coupon) to bring the price down but Home Depot will honor them if you can get your hands on one. I got mine for just over 1K. It has decent reviews and is much lighter and easier to handle than some of the long I-beam models. I have only gone through about 3 cords with mine but I can't imagine needing anything more than the 22 tons.



Are you aware that most of the HD people have the authority to give discounts? It never hurts to ask.


----------



## mikefrommaine

Backwoods Savage said:


> Are you aware that most of the HD people have the authority to give discounts? It never hurts to ask.


And keep asking for more until they say no, then ask for the manager.


----------



## MasterMech

mikefrommaine said:


> And keep asking for more until they say no, then ask for the manager.


So you're one of THOSE guys ....


----------



## firefighterjake

My own opinion . . . after having gone through this decision making process myself a few years back . . . just about any hydraulic splitter will make you happy and is better than doing it with a maul or other hand tool. If you treat the splitter with care it should last you for many years regardless of what make and model you get providing you don't buy some off brand model.

Tractor Supply's Huskee and its sister clone the Speeco have a lot of fans here . . . 22 tons seems to be just about right for most anything you can throw at it and the price is right.

Arien, MTD, Cub Cadet, etc. seem to all be owned by MTD. Again, 22 tons seems to be the sweet spot for capability and price.

Timberwolfs and Iron/Oak splitters are very well regarded . . . but a bit more in cost.

Like anything mechanical, splitters can and will break or have problems. I know some folks were reporting a few years back about a batch of MTDs and their clones having an issue . . . and a few months back it seemed as though there were some Huskee owners with a problem. It happens. But generally, most folks owning either of these types (not to mention the few with Timberwolfs or Iron and Oaks) seem quite happy with their splitters and report few to any problems.

Engine: Oftentimes folks seem to get hung up on the power plant. I know I was determined to get one with a Honda engine. Ended up with a Briggs engine. Honestly, it has done quite well and I cannot complain. Starts as easily as my Honda engines.

Cycle Time: Folks often get driven up about how fast the splitter can cycle. I find my splitter (27 tons) to be a bit slower, but it doesn't slow me down that much as I often only do a partial cycle while splitting and the way I work it usually is a pretty good rate.

Ability to go vertical . . . or have a log lifter: This, to me, is a must-have feature. Sure, most of the time the wood you cut or scrounge may be easily lift-able, but many folks have found that splitting wood vertical is easier on their bodies and they prefer it . . . and even if you're like me and prefer horizontal splitting it is still nice to be able to go vertical when you're dealing with that monster round versus wrestling and popping out a spinal disc or rupturing your hernia while attempting to wrestle that round three feet in the air to the splitting beam.

Fenders, log catchers, turn signals, etc: To me, most of these doo-dads and add-ons are not really all that useful or needed . . . it seems almost as if they were added to try to sell the model and make it more attractive to the buyer who thinks having turn signals on his splitter may be desirable and more useful. The exception -- a log catcher or cradle is nice to hold the larger split so it doesn't always drop to the ground.


----------



## mikey517

MTD makes the Troy Built, Cub Cadet, and Yard Man. Ariens and Gravely are both made by Ariens in Wisconsin, USA.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER

I picked up a used American. Bought a timberwolf 4-way

I could not be happier.

Price is much lower than new ones mentioned above.

Timberwolf and American are popular near me.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

I was contemplating the huskee 35, I wanted to explore all options, it was $900 more that the 22, after using the 22 on all my varieties ( pine, red oak, honey locust, beech and maple) there is nothing that it won't split. So in hind sight, I am glad I did not spend that extra money. If your doing it for home use, save the money, those other units are around $1600, the Huskee 22 you can get for $999 and it will be all you will need.... Gl


----------



## HittinSteel

I have a 15 ton speeco that is seldom stopped.  Very easy to maneuver around the yard by hand and fits in a smaller space in the garage.

If I have a gnarly crotch that it won't split, it's noodle time!


----------



## mikeb3383

Thanks you for the replies! It seem the 34 ton is too much power. I would like a splitter that would split through the knots. Would a 27 ton do the job? I am trying to have a couple of tree companies drop off some logs for me. I have a suv that only holds just shy of a 1/4 of a cord ofsplit wood.


----------



## MofoG23

mikeb3383 said:


> Thanks you for the replies! It seem the 34 ton is too much power. I would like a splitter that would split through the knots. Would a 27 ton do the job? I am trying to have a couple of tree companies drop off some logs for me. I have a suv that only holds just shy of a 1/4 of a cord ofsplit wood.




I've been running the Ariens 27 ton for several years now...worth every penny.  Just to be clear as there has been some mis information posted here, Ariens is NOT built by MTD.  Apples vs oranges especially when you compare build quality and design.


----------



## wdenton

I have not had a knot stop my huskee 22ton yet.


----------



## bogydave

firefighterjake said:


> My own opinion . . . after having gone through this decision making process myself a few years back . . . just about any hydraulic splitter will make you happy and is better than doing it with a maul or other hand tool. If you treat the splitter with care it should last you for many years regardless of what make and model you get providing you don't buy some off brand model.
> 
> Tractor Supply's Huskee and its sister clone the Speeco have a lot of fans here . . . 22 tons seems to be just about right for most anything you can throw at it and the price is right.
> 
> Arien, MTD, Cub Cadet, etc. seem to all be owned by MTD. Again, 22 tons seems to be the sweet spot for capability and price.
> 
> Timberwolfs and Iron/Oak splitters are very well regarded . . . but a bit more in cost.
> 
> Like anything mechanical, splitters can and will break or have problems. I know some folks were reporting a few years back about a batch of MTDs and their clones having an issue . . . and a few months back it seemed as though there were some Huskee owners with a problem. It happens. But generally, most folks owning either of these types (not to mention the few with Timberwolfs or Iron and Oaks) seem quite happy with their splitters and report few to any problems.
> 
> Engine: Oftentimes folks seem to get hung up on the power plant. I know I was determined to get one with a Honda engine. Ended up with a Briggs engine. Honestly, it has done quite well and I cannot complain. Starts as easily as my Honda engines.
> 
> Cycle Time: Folks often get driven up about how fast the splitter can cycle. I find my splitter (27 tons) to be a bit slower, but it doesn't slow me down that much as I often only do a partial cycle while splitting and the way I work it usually is a pretty good rate.
> 
> Ability to go vertical . . . or have a log lifter: This, to me, is a must-have feature. Sure, most of the time the wood you cut or scrounge may be easily lift-able, but many folks have found that splitting wood vertical is easier on their bodies and they prefer it . . . and even if you're like me and prefer horizontal splitting it is still nice to be able to go vertical when you're dealing with that monster round versus wrestling and popping out a spinal disc or rupturing your hernia while attempting to wrestle that round three feet in the air to the splitting beam.
> 
> Fenders, log catchers, turn signals, etc: To me, most of these doo-dads and add-ons are not really all that useful or needed . . . it seems almost as if they were added to try to sell the model and make it more attractive to the buyer who thinks having turn signals on his splitter may be desirable and more useful. The exception -- a log catcher or cradle is nice to hold the larger split so it doesn't always drop to the ground.




Jake nailed it 
Should be a "sticky" for log splitters 

He only made a mistake on one part:
The splitting "horizontal" & log catcher part, 
"Nobody" splits horizontal anymore, (that's old school) 
Splitters are only in the horizontal position for transporting here & there.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

mikeb3383 said:


> Thanks you for the replies! It seem the 34 ton is too much power. I would like a splitter that would split through the knots. Would a 27 ton do the job? I am trying to have a couple of tree companies drop off some logs for me. I have a suv that only holds just shy of a 1/4 of a cord ofsplit wood.



My 20 ton will do that job very nicely.


----------



## firefighterjake

bogydave said:


> Jake nailed it
> Should be a "sticky" for log splitters
> 
> He only made a mistake on one part:
> The splitting "horizontal" & log catcher part,
> "Nobody" splits horizontal anymore, (that's old school)
> Splitters are only in the horizontal position for transporting here & there.


 
Geez . . . I guess I am now Nobody.


----------



## bogydave

firefighterjake said:


> Geez . . . I guess I am now Nobody.


" Nobody" might be a bit harsh, how does   "Old school"  fit  ?  LOL


----------



## robear

I'm also in the market for a splitter - just moved to the country and have an abundance of forest - I'm just outside of Ottawa, Ontario - the two splitters I'm looking at are;
1. Canadian Tire - Champion 20T - 1299.00 - vertical & horizontal
2. Costco - Surge Master, also 20T - 1699.00 - horizontal and vertical
As hard as I've tried I cannot find reviews re these two - can anyone shed some light?
Thanks!


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Don't have those around this area robear, but welcome to the forum. 

I would suggest you start a new thread asking about those splitters.


----------



## JoeyD

I own the Husky 28 ton and it works well and has been solid but if I was buying today I would be at least looking at the Ariens 22 ton because of the cycle time. I don't let my Husky fully retract and feel I am pretty efficient with it but it is slower then I would like and has more power then I think I need, If  I could switch some of that power for speed I would do so in a second.


----------



## yukiginger

Lots of experience here, and some great advice. I agree with many posters about the value of the Huskee 22 ton. If I were looking to spend near $1000 it's the clear choice. I was just looking it over on Friday at Tractor Supply.

I have owned 2 Harbor Freight splitters - rated at 22 and 24 ton. I bought both as refurbished models and paid under $800 for each (delivered). I can't complain. I sold the first one after I found my current one for sale. It has a slightly larger engine (cheap Chinese Honda-clone). It has been fine but the quality of some of the parts is not very high. My valve detent has begun to stick so I've ordered a new Energy valve for it. The engine on this one is quieter and more powerful than the Briggs Intek on my first one.

I move my splitter around my yard by hand. Tonque weight is very high, so a trailer dolly does not help. I could hitch it to my truck but then you can't see it at all for backing. A garden tractor or ATV is ideal for short-range transport and you should consider how you will move it.

I decided a couple weeks ago to upgrade. I ended up ordering a Speeco Powerpro 28 ton from a place online. This looks to be a relatively new line from Speeco (who makes the Huskees and probably other brands). The Powerpro line is supposedly made for the rental market, so it comes with 12" wheels and some suspension system to aid in towing. I hope this makes things easier for me as I wheel it around manually on my property. It will also allow me to tow it offsite without worry (If you've ever towed a typical splitter with those small wheels and axle welded to the hydrualic tank you know what bouncy trailering is). The splitter has the Briggs Vanguard 10 hp engine which carries a 3 year warranty, I believe. Vanguard is their commercial line, and I don't want to enter in a debate comparing it to the Honda GX series, but this engine should be great for my use and last a long time. 16gpm pump and 4 1/2" cylinder should give decent cycle times and the power is definitely all I would ever need. I've only seen 1 or 2 pieces that my HF splitters wouldn't split.

I didn't want to go to a 35 ton (like the big Huskee) due to the weight (again, I move my splitter mostly by hand) and the unnecessary extra power. Still, for $2000 the big Huskee looks like a very good machine. The Gravely and Ariens look to be quality machines, and I see them offered with the excellent Subaru engine, but I really like the idea of the full-length beam under the cylinder.

American CLS and Iron & Oak are top products as is the Timberwolf and if you decide to spend that kind of money I'm sure you won't be disappointed. Another brand you might want to search for is Wallenstein. They have a dealer network. Their machines appear to be also of very high quality. A vertical/horizontal machine in the same league we are talking about is a bit over $2000, but again they don't have a full beam for the cylinder (although their mounting system appears to be pretty beefy).

My splitter arrives freight this week and then I will need to assemble it.

Good luck with your choice and be sure to let us all know what you got (with pics - who doesn't like splitter porn)?!


----------



## sgfarm

robear said:


> I'm also in the market for a splitter - just moved to the country and have an abundance of forest - I'm just outside of Ottawa, Ontario - the two splitters I'm looking at are;
> 1. Canadian Tire - Champion 20T - 1299.00 - vertical & horizontal
> 2. Costco - Surge Master, also 20T - 1699.00 - horizontal and vertical
> As hard as I've tried I cannot find reviews re these two - can anyone shed some light?
> Thanks!



You might want to check out the 22 ton horizontal vertical Champion splitter that TSC Store has on sale for $989 right now.  depending on where near Ottawa you are, there is a TSC Store in Kemptville (South), Rockland (East) or Arnprior (West). 

No I do not work for them.


----------



## TMonter

sgfarm said:


> You might want to check out the 22 ton horizontal vertical Champion splitter that TSC Store has on sale for $989 right now.  depending on where near Ottawa you are, there is a TSC Store in Kemptville (South), Rockland (East) or Arnprior (West).
> 
> No I do not work for them.



Also look into Brave's line of splitters. I recently bought a 20 ton for $899 and have been very pleased with it. I posted a review last week on it here:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/splitter-review-brave-xr1220-1222.113686/


----------



## Jags

bogydave said:


> He only made a mistake on one part:
> The splitting "horizontal" & log catcher part,
> "Nobody" splits horizontal anymore, (that's old school)
> Splitters are only in the horizontal position for transporting here & there.


----------



## TMonter

bogydave said:


> Jake nailed it
> Should be a "sticky" for log splitters
> 
> He only made a mistake on one part:
> The splitting "horizontal" & log catcher part,
> "Nobody" splits horizontal anymore, (that's old school)
> Splitters are only in the horizontal position for transporting here & there.



Not true, a lot of people use the horizontal position on their splitter and prefer it. If you have a splitter table or cradle attached it makes splitting much faster and you don't have to bend over.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

I prefer splitting horizontal as well, the only time I won't is when I can't pick it up, if the 2 big halves can be picked up, it goes right back to the horizontal position, I'm a worker, I don't like fooling around.....ha


----------



## Jags

Are all you vertical splitters like 5'6" and skinny?  I couldn't sit on a milk crate comfortably if all I was doing was drinking beer.


----------



## Angelo C

ya gotta let us know what kind of wood you have access to and how much you are willing to "invest" in this process.
there are only a few Hydrolic splitters I would consider, most start at over 6k...
I own a Kinetic style Super Split and will happily cut circles around any 35 ton splitter mentioned above that's not a TW-5 or better...
costing 2x to 3x as much. 3g's gets you American built quality, electric option(ever split in the rain or snow---in your barn or garage ?) and unbelievable split times.


----------



## 2biker

All I can say is once you go vertical, you will never go horizontal again. If your wedge is on the piston, you can slice a round like a pumpkin pie without ever bending over. Take a seat, no lifting, no bending.  Been doing it since 1990.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

Nope, I don't agree.... Sorry...


----------



## TMonter

Angelo C said:


> ya gotta let us know what kind of wood you have access to and how much you are willing to "invest" in this process.
> there are only a few Hydrolic splitters I would consider, most start at over 6k...
> I own a Kinetic style Super Split and will happily cut circles around any 35 ton splitter mentioned above that's not a TW-5 or better...
> costing 2x to 3x as much. 3g's gets you American built quality, electric option(ever split in the rain or snow---in your barn or garage ?) and unbelievable split times.



3 Grand is a lot for single task piece of equipment though. I had the money saved for a super split but I can think of a lot of things I'd rather have for the extra $2100 I would have had to spend.

I'm not dissing the Super Split, it's a fantastic piece of equipment, but unless you process 20+ cord a year I would say a smaller hydraulic unit would work just as well for most folks. I short cycle my splitter all the time and the overall cycle time is only ~1.5 to 2 seconds to split a piece of wood.


----------



## firefighterjake

2biker said:


> All I can say is once you go vertical, you will never go horizontal again. If your wedge is on the piston, you can slice a round like a pumpkin pie without ever bending over. Take a seat, no lifting, no bending.  Been doing it since 1990.


 
Not for me . . . tried it . . . didn't like it . . . but the truth is whatever works best for a person whether it be splitting vertical, horizontal or diagonal . . . go with what makes sense and feels good.


----------



## maple1

robear said:


> I'm also in the market for a splitter - just moved to the country and have an abundance of forest - I'm just outside of Ottawa, Ontario - the two splitters I'm looking at are;
> 1. Canadian Tire - Champion 20T - 1299.00 - vertical & horizontal
> 2. Costco - Surge Master, also 20T - 1699.00 - horizontal and vertical
> As hard as I've tried I cannot find reviews re these two - can anyone shed some light?
> Thanks!


 
Yes, things are different north of the border.

I went through this earlier this year. CT has, or had, the Champion on sale from time to time for $999. I considered it, but ruled it out after giving it a once over in the store, seeing its origin, and reading some bad online reviews of Champion splitters.

Home Depot also sells the Surge Masters. These are actually re-badged Wallensteins, and made right here in Canada. Wallensteins are quality splitters, as are the Surge Masters. I ended up finding a used one (Surge Master) with a Honda engine here on Kijiji that I ended up getting, and have been very happy with it. So if you're checking these out, try searching Wallenstein - they're the same thing.

From what I have seen & read about since, I would also consider Ariens (they have a 22 ton with Subaru engine retailing at $1427), or a Husky/Speeco from TSC or Princess Auto. I also looked at King splitters - I'd likely consider them about the same category as Champion, but King is also a Canadian company - so might consider one of those too. My local Home Hardware Building Centre has those, along with Kent if you have Kent in Ottawa.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER

TMonter said:


> 3 Grand is a lot for single task piece of equipment though. I had the money saved for a super split but I can think of a lot of things I'd rather have for the extra $2100 I would have had to spend.


 
Agree $3000 for home owner use is too much. I went shopping for American and timberwolf with 1500 in my pocket. I wanted timberwolf because I know who builds them. American was not too far from me either. try to keep money local if I can. new prices did not work for me. I scored an American with a kohler and 4' capacity installed a timberwolf four way(got as father's day present)
Works awesome! I rented to my neighbor with my son as operator. Now I still have 1200 in my pocket! cost avoidance. I figured buying a used splitter for short money was a better return on investment. the resale of the splitter even in ten years will give me a break even or possibly a plus$


----------



## MI wood guy

I hear everyone say 22 ton splitter is all u need,I wouldn't buy a 22 ton!several times I've ran into giant rounds of sugar maple that have stopped 22 ton splitters and even caused damage...maybe its rare occasion but my buddies 35 ton huskee has never stopped on these rounds.my father in law bought a 22 ton and he bent it badly with knarly sugar maple...just my 2 cents


----------



## TMonter

MI wood guy said:


> I hear everyone say 22 ton splitter is all u need,I wouldn't buy a 22 ton!several times I've ran into giant rounds of sugar maple that have stopped 22 ton splitters and even caused damage...maybe its rare occasion but my buddies 35 ton huskee has never stopped on these rounds.my father in law bought a 22 ton and he bent it badly with knarly sugar maple...just my 2 cents



It all depends on the type of wood you are gathering. The hardest wood I get around here is the occasional bit of Black Locust which splits easy enough with a 20 ton. It also has a lot to do with choosing where to start splitting rounds.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

MI wood guy said:


> I hear everyone say 22 ton splitter is all u need,I wouldn't buy a 22 ton!several times I've ran into giant rounds of sugar maple that have stopped 22 ton splitters and even caused damage...maybe its rare occasion but my buddies 35 ton huskee has never stopped on these rounds.my father in law bought a 22 ton and he bent it badly with knarly sugar maple...just my 2 cents


By all means, the 22 is not for everyone, but as far as I'm concerned, it has split everything I have given it, so why would I want to spend double to get bigger? If I ever come across a piece I can't  get through, all i will have to do is break out the wedges and maul. But I don't seem to have to worry about that and that is with having 6 cords on my property, I can also be more selective of what I bring home now.... So the 22 is just fine for me, along with its nice price tag.....


----------



## lukem

I have come across exactly 2 pieces of wood that my Huskee 22 couldn't handle.  They were some pretty healthy (25"+) rounds of hedge with some very wavy grain.  The other 15+ cord of wood split without issue.


----------



## blades

Best thing I can say about vertical is the machine takes up less storage space when not in use.   If ya can't pick a round up then its going to be just as tough manhandling it under the unit when vertical.  Be sides if ya noodle a big round down to lifting size ya get all that nice fire stater material, splitter will provide the kindling after that. If ya got somebody handling Speeco units in your area, they are very responsive to customers after the warranty.
Box stores well ya pick your poison.


----------



## maple1

I think of a h/v spliiter the same as I do a 4x4 truck.

99% of the time you only use 2 wheel drive, but that 1% you use the 4x4 is priceless.


----------



## BIGDADDY

blades said:


> Best thing I can say about vertical is the machine takes up less storage space when not in use.   If ya can't pick a round up then its going to be just as tough manhandling it under the unit when vertical.  Be sides if ya noodle a big round down to lifting size ya get all that nice fire stater material, splitter will provide the kindling after that. If ya got somebody handling Speeco units in your area, they are very responsive to customers after the warranty.
> Box stores well ya pick your poison.


I'd rather roll a very heavy round of wood unto my vertically setup splitter then hurt myself trying to lift it. It is unquestionably easier to move the round by rolling it, so not as tough or difficult as lifting its full weight.
I split mostly horizontally but use the vertical capability for big heavy rounds.
How does the splitter take up less space if stored in the vertical position? I think it would take up more space at least in my shed with low ceilings.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

Just get the Huskee 22 you won't be disappointed.... ;-)
If you need bigger, get the 35


----------



## Angelo C

TMonter said:


> 3 Grand is a lot for single task piece of equipment though. I had the money saved for a super split but I can think of a lot of things I'd rather have for the extra $2100 I would have had to spend.
> 
> I'm not dissing the Super Split, it's a fantastic piece of equipment, but unless you process 20+ cord a year I would say a smaller hydraulic unit would work just as well for most folks. I short cycle my splitter all the time and the overall cycle time is only ~1.5 to 2 seconds to split a piece of wood.


 
ya do realize ya got darn near 3Gs worth of saws in your sig line don't cha ???

a decent MS 290 wooda got 'er dun fer ya !


----------



## TMonter

Angelo C said:


> ya do realize ya got darn near 3Gs worth of saws in your sig line don't cha ???
> 
> a decent MS 290 wooda got 'er dun fer ya !



They may be worth 3G's but I certainly didn't pay that much. In fact I've bought and sold enough saws of craigslist to pay for all of them. It's all about timing.

Also a 290 wouldn't really be enough saw for some of the big wood I get into.


----------



## begreen

BIGDADDY said:


> I'd rather roll a very heavy round of wood unto my vertically setup splitter then hurt myself trying to lift it. It is unquestionably easier to move the round by rolling it, so not as tough or difficult as lifting its full weight.
> I split mostly horizontally but use the vertical capability for big heavy rounds.
> How does the splitter take up less space if stored in the vertical position? I think it would take up more space at least in my shed with low ceilings.


Our bigger rounds can only be split vertically. Just moving them is a 2 person job. Yet our 22t splitter has punched through them time after time.


----------



## blades

BIGDADDY said:


> I'd rather roll a very heavy round of wood unto my vertically setup splitter then hurt myself trying to lift it. It is unquestionably easier to move the round by rolling it, so not as tough or difficult as lifting its full weight.
> I split mostly horizontally but use the vertical capability for big heavy rounds.
> How does the splitter take up less space if stored in the vertical position? I think it would take up more space at least in my shed with low ceilings.


 Them there dang biguns around here just aint that cooperative, Always seem to have a exceedingly large flat side they don't want to get off of.


----------



## BIGDADDY

blades said:


> Them there dang biguns around here just aint that cooperative, Always seem to have a exceedingly large flat side they don't want to get off of.


If you can't topple it you can't lift it.
If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball.


----------



## Angelo C

TMonter said:


> They may be worth 3G's but I certainly didn't pay that much. In fact I've bought and sold enough saws of craigslist to pay for all of them. It's all about timing.
> 
> Also a 290 wouldn't really be enough saw for some of the big wood I get into.



Awesome, now take that skill you have for hustling saws and convert the money into "time saved" by splitting for 1/2 the time it takes with a hydro. the SS is so fast it makes the amazingly boring task of splitting fun again. 
Remember, long after you forget the purchase price you will still see the value in a well designed tool.


----------



## TMonter

Angelo C said:


> Awesome, now take that skill you have for hustling saws and convert the money into "time saved" by splitting for 1/2 the time it takes with a hydro. the SS is so fast it makes the amazingly boring task of splitting fun again.
> Remember, long after you forget the purchase price you will still see the value in a well designed tool.



 A super split wouldn't halve the time it takes for me to split wood. After using my new splitter for a few cords a super split might save a few minutes a cord since I don't use near the whole cycle time. When you split 99% straight grain fir like I do the hydro takes 1-2 seconds to cycle and split.

I'll say it again, I can find a lot of things I'd rather have for the extra $2100.


----------



## Hogwildz

No hydro comes anywhere close to a Supersplit. The ram can be brought back same as the hydro, cept no waiting for it to come back. The s.s. ram comes back immediately.
Unless your splitting lots of wood, more like a firewood seller, or find a s.s. cheap, the cost might not justify the amount your processing.

As far as a 22ton not handling what it is tasked to, that is bullshit.
I split 3' pine and 3' maple on my Ryobi electric 4 ton.
It was harder getting them on the thing than splitting them.
It is all in how you attempt to split it. I your buds are breaking a 22 ton trying to split maple, they need to learn how to split wood other than ramming the thing down the center.
Sure there will always be a gnarly pc here and there that is so twisted and wrapped inside, but that is the exception to most.


----------



## Jags

Hmmm...I am going to be the dissenter.  Splitting large rounds down the center - or not giving a squat about position is EXACTLY the reason I like my large tonnage machine.  It doesn't care.  I ain't gonna break it - and I don't lift squat.  It does.
Dealing with big stuff (and I do quite often) means that once the log is on the beam I don't want to be worried about position.  I want to pull the handle and split this thing.  Just this weekend I went through some big ones that grunted my big boy.  A 22 ton wouldn't have done it in the same manor. Not saying it couldn't have done it, but you would have had to read the wood.  I didn't have that concern.


----------



## G6 at Snook TX

If I am doing small to medium wood I go with the super split. My worker and I can catch a rhythm and really knock out the work. However, if the logs are big and heavy then that hoisting can be a lot of work or impossible. Also, what stones the SS is the severely knotted oak that is wet. Probably 80% of what I split I use with the SS. If not the SS I go over to the Iron and Oak 26ton vert/horz unit. That is much slower and has only been stoned once or twice on a giant post oak tree trunk. At that point, I move on to another log. I do like the Subaru Robin on both machines.


----------



## maple1

Splitter speed numbers are way down on my list of considerations. I take the time it takes for the ram to go back to get my splits where I want them (on a pile or on a trailer), and get the next round off the ground. I don't move that fast.


----------



## TMonter

maple1 said:


> Splitter speed numbers are way down on my list of considerations. I take the time it takes for the ram to go back to get my splits where I want them (on a pile or on a trailer), and get the next round off the ground. I don't move that fast.



I think a lot of people with super splits forget that most of us do not process firewood as a business nor use more than a few cord a year. I myself burn between 3 and 4 cords a year depending on the winter which means I'm splitting about 4-5 cord a year typically.

If money were no object the Super-Split would be my first choice in a splitter but since it is a consideration, there are other choices that are a better fit. $2100 is a nice advance on a bigger boat.


----------



## Angelo C

TMonter said:


> I think a lot of people with super splits forget that most of us do not process firewood as a business nor use more than a few cord a year. I myself burn between 3 and 4 cords a year depending on the winter which means I'm splitting about 4-5 cord a year typically.
> 
> If money were no object the Super-Split would be my first choice in a splitter but since it is a consideration, there are other choices that are a better fit. $2100 is a nice advance on a bigger boat.


 
So you can afford to purchase a boat yet are not willing to purchase a tool that will allow you more time IN that boat ?
interesting argument. at some point you may realize the one commodity you have only a limited access you is time, everything else can be "purchased"

not sure if the OP wants to know any of this so ill back out from here.


----------



## TMonter

Angelo C said:


> So you can afford to purchase a boat yet are not willing to purchase a tool that will allow you more time IN that boat ?
> interesting argument. at some point you may realize the one commodity you have only a limited access you is time, everything else can be "purchased"
> 
> not sure if the OP wants to know any of this so ill back out from here.



I'll say it again, a super split would save me maybe an hour or two a year, and given the type of wood I split and the quantity it's not inherently faster than a hydro if I short cycle the unit like I usually do.


----------



## mnharleytrike

mikeb3383 said:


> I am in the market for a log splitter. Which one shoukd I get? Home depot has a ariens 34 ton log splitter and lowes has a 33 ton log splitter.


I have a SpeeCo 34 ton splitter.  The only issue I had is transporting it.  The first time I pulled it down the road for about 25 miles the welds broke on the hydraulic fluid tank at the beam pivot point.  SpeeCo said they will not cover it.  I'll NEVER buy another of their products.  Junk crap!


----------



## bwise.157

I have a 20 ton powerhorse,  bi-directional splitter.  Sold by northern tool.  I bought from a northern retail store for $925.  It has the same size pump and cylinder specs as the TSC 22 ton huskee.  I have split some knotty Elm,  and it hasn't failed yet.   I haven't found anything it wouldn't split,  plus you get the benefit of two direction splitting!   The engine is very fuel efficient and easy starting.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER

TMonter said:


> I'll say it again, a super split would save me maybe an hour or two a year, and given the type of wood I split and the quantity it's not inherently faster than a hydro if I short cycle the unit like I usually do.


Yes with three people cutting and splitting you can knock out a big charge of wood. I cut off the pile two tanks full with my 371 and 372xp. I jamb up the splitters and have time to refuel while they split.
Fastest way to split is by hand!
but solo working is different. its what's best for the individual.


----------



## freeburn

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Yes with three people cutting and splitting you can knock out a big charge of wood. I cut off the pile two tanks full with my 371 and 372xp. I jamb up the splitters and have time to refuel while they split.
> Fastest way to split is by hand!
> but solo working is different. its what's best for the individual.


An old thread but I'll add my .02... I was looking at the huskee, but then saw the design and layout of the Ariens. Like the motor in the front away from the splitting, also like the Subaru vs Kohler. The trunnion mounted cylinder makes me a bit nervous, but there haven't been any reports recently of anything going haywire with those units. Ariens does have a 3 yr warranty too and made in Wis. Was set on the 22 ton ariens but HD was out so I talked them into selling me the 27 ton for the price of the 22. Couldn't pass it up! Should be delivered in a few weeks!


----------



## Cobra427

Old thread but I like the Ariens line of products.  I have a Ariens snow blower and I am really happy with it.


----------



## chrispr1

I've been using the 27 ton Ariens splitter with the Robin engine for years and it hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## BIGDADDY

bwise.157 said:


> I have a 20 ton powerhorse,  bi-directional splitter.  Sold by northern tool.  I bought from a northern retail store for $925.  It has the same size pump and cylinder specs as the TSC 22 ton huskee.  I have split some knotty Elm,  and it hasn't failed yet.   I haven't found anything it wouldn't split,  plus you get the benefit of two direction splitting!   The engine is very fuel efficient and easy starting.


It probably only splits horizontal though right? My 22 ton is not as fast but will go vertical which is so nice. I always hated the sledge and wedge system. I think I spent about $1100 a few years back.


----------



## bwise.157

BIGDADDY said:


> It probably only splits horizontal though right? My 22 ton is not as fast but will go vertical which is so nice. I always hated the sledge and wedge system. I think I spent about $1100 a few years back.


Yes,  it is only horizontal. I have a tractor with a FEL if I need to lift a big piece,  but haven't had anything I couldn't lift by hand yet.   The working height of the Powerhorse is a little higher than most,  so I don't have to bend over at all while splitting, other than to grab wood.


----------

